# Toshiba Tecra 9100: Need SuperSavage/IXC sdr (584) Driver (Update?)



## CantBWetherbee (Apr 5, 2005)

I have a Toshiba Tecra 9100 that I'm currently trying to hook up to my new Samsung LT-p227w LCD TV. I have the DVI cable and bought an adapter that converts it into a moniter end. But when I plug it in where you'd normally plug in your monitor and then try to switch the multiple monitors on, nothing happens (as far as the Samsung goes) and after it's switched, and I enable the option to extend my monitor, I can drag items of my laptop screen over to where they should appear on the flat screen, but they dissappear. I'm starting to think that I need to get a whole new video card that has a DVI cable output. Is that the case or is there a way I can hook my TV up using the adapter? I just don't like the quality of the yellow 'video out' cord. Thanks... [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi,

Something you said has triggered my first impression:

You Said: I'm starting to think that I need to get a whole new video card that has a DVI cable output. 

I agree completely, you should do that.


----------

